# towing height>?



## lazyday (May 26, 2009)

i own a 03 silverado completely stock....should i use a drop down adjustable hitch or a hd straight hitch...what i mean by that is when i slide it in the reciever, its at the same level as the truck then....when i put my 23ft camper on it, it has a slight upgrade to it...is this bad?....im running stabilizer bars on the hitch too if that makes a difference....any help woudl be great..thanks....


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Lazyday,

If I understand what you are saying, the when your camper is level the height of the hitch ball matches that of the tongue. However, when you hitch the camper and truck together the weight of the tongue causes the back of your truck to be depressed. Is that correct or did I not interpret you correctly?

If I'm correct then getting an adjustable hitch will not help the problem. To correct this you have several options. You can move stuff in the camper behind the wheels to reduce your tongue weight (note the tongue weight should be 12 to 15 percent of the total weight). Or you can install a weight distribution hitch which will re-distribute the weight to the various axles resulting in a level truck and camper. Others have used air bags to raise the rear end but this does not distribute the weight as a WDH would.

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## lazyday (May 26, 2009)

what i have is a straight hitch which i can u stabilizers bars with....butwhen its slid in....it doenst adjust in anyway....so the camper is raised up a lil bit to match the hitch im using....if this is bad then i would have to buy a hitch that the ball heigth is adjustable...trying to not do that if it isnt a bigdeal to tow it with the trailer slightly aiming up to meet the ball.....


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Lazyday,

Well the goal should be to have both units level. However, if you don't have any issues towing, I would think you are safe. The only thing I can think off is that the back of your camper might rub on a steep driveway or on the pavement if you were going up an incline and the wheels were in say a storm drain. If this has not occured then you should be OK.

Ruide


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Or coming out of a gas station - I've hit the bicycle rack that sticks out from my camper's bumper on those before.


----------



## lazyday (May 26, 2009)

actually hooked up...and with the wieght of the trailer...it evened out pretty good...hardly notice a grade at all now should be good...thank you for the input


----------

